# Geteilte IP Adresse!



## edvzillertal (27. Jan. 2009)

Guten Tag!

Ich betreibe 2 Server mit Debian etch und ispconfig und die beiden Server laufen 1a damit. 
Aber ein Problem habe ich trotzdem! Ich habe jeweils 5 domains laufen auf denn beiden Server,aber ein Server teilt mir immer eine geteilte IP Adresse mit!

Router hat die ip 192.168.1.1
Server A hat die ip 192.168.1.5
Server B hat die ip 192.168.1.55 und bringt mir die geteilte ip Adresse

Wenn ich Server A still lege geht Server B

Beide sind statisch und alle port geöffnet die eine reibungslose funktion gewährleisten!

Was kann ich machen damit alle beide gleich funktionieren! Liegt es am Router oder an der konfiguration!

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2009)

Die geteilte IP Meldung kommt immer dann, wenn die Kombination aus IP Adresse und Domainname eines webs nicht stimmt und der apache somit bei einer eingehenden anfrage nach einer HTML Seite das web nicht zuordnen kann.


----------

